# Mossberg 500a 12ga shotgun black with extras



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello, selling a mossberg 500a shotgun that I bought years ago used but only put less than 50 rounds through it at the range. 

Comes with:
Pistol grip and regular stock
Flashlight mount
Flashlight and laser combo
Random sling

$300

8502212973- text preferred will send pics upon request.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

bump with pics


----------

